# A few people dinged me down to 4.89



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

But little do they know the Ozzy has magical capabilities. I gotta drive 70 people from 4am Friday today to Monday morning 4am..

I'm gonna be doing some Magic on the pax to not only rate me 5 stars but also give tips. Usually I get zero tips. Pax love to tip women but if you're a darker skinned colour driver ( be it darker indian or African etc etc), the pax won't tip you and won't even rate you, they'll skip the 5 star rating so it'll be hard for us to get our rating up to high 4.9s. the pax also love to ding the minority drivers more often.

Time to do hypnosis on the pax. Watch me bring it up to 4.94 or higher by Sunday or Monday. Let's do this.

Someone dinged me for fast driving.

It's time I became Anubis (again)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Someone dinged me for fast driving.


You've got a shit load of one stars!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You've got a shit load of one stars!


29 more 1 stars to go before deactivation… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Anubis said:


> But little do they know the Ozzy has magical capabilities. I gotta drive 70 people from 4am Friday today to Monday morning 4am..
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some Magic on the pax to not only rate me 5 stars but also give tips. Usually I get zero tips. Pax love to tip women but if you're a darker skinned colour driver ( be it darker indian or African etc etc), the pax won't tip you and won't even rate you, they'll skip the 5 star rating so it'll be hard for us to get our rating up to high 4.9s. the pax also love to ding the minority drivers more often.
> 
> ...


If your speeding didn’t make your pax pee their pants, then you were not speeding fast enough…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If your speeding didn’t make your pax pee their pants, then you were not speeding fast enough…


Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


Dude , your “stick “ is old and tired , You’re so pathetic that you decided to make a thread in another spot to heckle Lisseti at her happiest time , you suck !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


@Lissetti can use me for any purpose she sees fit


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Dude , your “stick “ is old and tired , You’re so pathetic that you decided to make a thread in another spot to heckle Lisseti at her happiest time , you suck !


Dude 😎 i did wish her happiness. But during her happiest time she also heckled me lol so she is fine with heckle matters just like how Mansion was happy with Helter skelter.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Anubis said:


> But little do they know the Ozzy has magical capabilities. I gotta drive 70 people from 4am Friday today to Monday morning 4am..
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some Magic on the pax to not only rate me 5 stars but also give tips. Usually I get zero tips. Pax love to tip women but if you're a darker skinned colour driver ( be it darker indian or African etc etc), the pax won't tip you and won't even rate you, they'll skip the 5 star rating so it'll be hard for us to get our rating up to high 4.9s. the pax also love to ding the minority drivers more often.
> 
> ...


Uber wants you obsessing over your ratings so you don't notice how badly you're being ripped off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


Always the victim. It’s totally rude and uncalled for mentioning Lissetti in that way.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.












Seriously?????

@Lissetti uses YOU to get attention????

This coming from the all-time leader in UPNet attention whoring.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok Anub-Kardasdian-Anti-Oz. 

Yawn....so your thread seems to be stagnant, so why did you feel the need to throw out random names in a disdainful manner? Ohh that's right. Because your thread went stagnant and this is your GoTo method to get it moving along again. Your Shtick is getting old.

Anyway your thread got bumped again....🥳

I'm out here living my best life, but I'm sure you'll have a rapid response...i.e... thread bump...bump.

Anyways...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lissetti said:


> Ok Anub-Kardasdian-Anti-Oz.
> 
> Yawn....so your thread seems to be stagnant, so why did you feel the need to throw out random names in a disdainful manner? Ohh that's right. Because your thread went stagnant and this is your GoTo method to get it moving along again. Your Shtick is getting old.
> 
> ...


Oh I commented that a while back,. New2this just saw it today and bumped it. He's a night owl that stays up late commenting stuff and replying and tagging people for a living. Enjoy the best years of your life. Go to Sandals beaches. Sing that song "I've had the time of my life".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> But little do they know the Ozzy has magical capabilities. I gotta drive 70 people from 4am Friday today to Monday morning 4am..
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some Magic on the pax to not only rate me 5 stars but also give tips. Usually I get zero tips. Pax love to tip women but if you're a darker skinned colour driver ( be it darker indian or African etc etc), the pax won't tip you and won't even rate you, they'll skip the 5 star rating so it'll be hard for us to get our rating up to high 4.9s. the pax also love to ding the minority drivers more often.
> 
> ...


Not impressed. I got down to 4.67 at one point.

How low can you go?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

@Lissetti is probably the most-liked and is the nicest person in this forum. Attacking her would be like breaking into a story and trying to smack Snow White with a 2x4. If you do it, you're just going to come off looking like an ****. In any case, she's only going to smack you right back with it.

If you want to have a dingdong with someone on here, pick one of the forum trolls! There are plenty to choose from and that would be far more entertaining.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> @Lissetti is probably the most-liked and is the nicest person in this forum. Attacking her would be like breaking into a story and trying to smack Snow White with a 2x4. If you do it, you're just going to come off looking like an ****. In any case, she's only going to smack you right back with it.
> 
> If you want to have a dingdong with someone on here, pick one of the forum trolls! There are plenty to choose from and that would be far more entertaining.


I didn't attack her. You in UK bro?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> I didn't attack her. You in UK bro?


I've been back home for a while taking care of a few things.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Antares said:


> Pax are annoying and look for anything to get attention from Uber similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


To quote Will Smith, “Keep my wife’s name out yo 🤬 mouth!”..


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

i_k said:


> To quote Will Smith, “Keep my wife’s name out yo 🤬 mouth!”..
> 
> View attachment 682231


But I was just joking about her. I wasn't talking bad about your wife dawg. Her and I joked in the past. We're not new to eachother. We knew eachother for years.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Antares said:


> But little do they know the Ozzy has magical capabilities. I gotta drive 70 people from 4am Friday today to Monday morning 4am..
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some Magic on the pax to not only rate me 5 stars but also give tips. Usually I get zero tips. Pax love to tip women but if you're a darker skinned colour driver ( be it darker indian or African etc etc), the pax won't tip you and won't even rate you, they'll skip the 5 star rating so it'll be hard for us to get our rating up to high 4.9s. the pax also love to ding the minority drivers more often.
> 
> ...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 682239


Sir don't use my past posts against me. I don't know who you are.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> Sir don't use my past posts against me. I don't know who you are.


Don't post inane shit and it won't be used against you.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Don't post inane shit and it won't be used against you.
> 
> View attachment 682243


I no longer do.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> But I was just joking about her. I wasn't talking bad about your wife dawg.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> View attachment 682247


I've been on good behaviour and haven't been bothering anyone. Lissetti and her Hubby know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> I've been on good behaviour and haven't been bothering anyone. Lissetti and her Hubby know.


Really! I guess you missed her hubby’s reply above. 😀


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Really! I guess you missed her hubby’s reply above. 😀


I saw and replied lol.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Really! I guess you missed her hubby’s reply above. 😀


The way I see it, if he was joking around he would have tagged her. Either way, if it was a joke it made no sense. She clearly doesn’t need him for anything..


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

i_k said:


> The way I see it, if he was joking around he would have tagged her. Either way, if it was a joke it made no sense. She clearly doesn’t need him for anything..


What happened? You used to be better.than this? Btw she also did same too and mentioned me in another forum. And besides I didn't say anything bad for crying out loud and crying around town.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> And besides I didn't say anything bad for crying out loud


You're lucky she doesn't sue you for libel, slander and defamation of character for this:



Antares said:


> similar to how Lissetti uses me to get attention from other users.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You're lucky she doesn't sue you for libel, slander and defamation of character for this:


When I win the lottery I'll pay money for the claim of libel haha. Until then I am an ant driving Lyft for low upfront long distance fares


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Antares said:


> What happened? You used to be better.than this? Btw she also did same too and mentioned me in another forum. And besides I didn't say anything bad for crying out loud and crying around town.


I replied to you, on your own thread and responded due to the outrageous content you posted for attention, which was then later removed. Funny how many people responded to you about that post, yet I'm the one you remembered. You wanted attention for that post and I gave it to you. What's wrong?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lissetti said:


> I replied to you, on your own thread and responded due to the outrageous content you posted for attention, which was then later removed. Funny how many people responded to you about that post, yet I'm the one you remembered. You wanted attention for that post and I gave it to you. What's wrong?
> 
> View attachment 682257


I don't even recall it lol. What is that a turtle on the ground?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I don't even recall it lol. What is that a turtle on the ground?


I think that’s a representation of you on a tree with a big stick or branch about to go up your ass when ya slip… how could you miss this? LOL


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

And out of curiosity, what exactly is your current rating? It was 4.89, did it go up or down since the start of this thread?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And out of curiosity, what exactly is your current rating? It was 4.89, did it go up or down since the start of this thread?


I uninstalled the bastard Uber driver/eats app before it got even worse. I ran off to Lyft and I remain at 4.94 in Lyft. Uber did some UI Change to pax side app that caused Kens and Karens pax to have a field day and flag for fast driving. Uber needs to do away with the rating screen that comes up after trip ends. Uber should make it harder for both pax and drivers to rate eachother and give bad feedback, ratings and driving feedback should not be presented right away and pax and driver should default to 5 unless pax or driver have big issue where they should have to do a contact us form to Uber and ratings option of 1-5 should go into some deeper area where it would would make both work harder with finger taps to get to. This ensures drivers don't easily rate pax bad and vice versa. I've driven wonderful nice people with 4.4 and 4.3 and 4.6 that were out waiting for me, were clean and smelled good and didn't annoy me. Small annoyances shouldn't be used against pax or drivers. In our city lots if minorities take more 1 and 2 stars.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think that’s a representation of you on a tree with a big stick or branch about to go up your ass when ya slip… how could you miss this? LOL


Thank you. I was wondering what that pic was and thought something similar but couldn’t tell if my eyes or my phone made it tough to see.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Thanks you. I was wondering what that pic ws and thought something similar but couldn’t tell if my eyes or my phone made it tough to see.


That green uniform.wildlife warden has a very deformed horizontally odd shaped back wtf


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thank you. I was wondering what that pic was and thought something similar but couldn’t tell if my eyes or my phone made it tough to see.


It’s definitely @Lissetti saying “up yours” in nice picturesque kind of way… lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> That green uniform.wildlife warden has a very deformed horizontally odd shaped back wtf


It’s the angle of the picture.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s definitely @Lissetti saying “up yours” in nice picturesque kind of way… lol


So similar to Midwest nice; it’s Canadian nice.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I don't even recall it lol. What is that a turtle on the ground?


I think that is a honey badger… not a turtle… lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s definitely @Lissetti saying “up yours” in nice picturesque kind of way… lol


I wonder if her hubby is in the Canadian special forces.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Honey Badger has some wildlife ranger up a tree. He's got his right arm bent downwards and the Honey Badger and the ranger are battling for the same stick. 

Obviously the Honey Badger wants to put it somewhere....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> I wonder if her hubby is in the Canadian special forces.


Probably and he he can zap your ass to another dimension.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Probably and he he can zap your ass to another dimension.


I found picture of him or guy who looks like him. Maybe it's his doppleganger


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It’s the angle of the picture.


That angle is still gonna hurt with the impaling of that stick up his ass when he loses his grip…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I found picture of him or guy who looks like him. Maybe it's his doppleganger
> 
> View attachment 682278


That’s your next Lyft passenger…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That’s your next Lyft passenger…


I remain good ratings in Lyft anyways


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> I remain good ratings in Lyft anyways


Good ratings won’t prevent you from getting a car jacker, a stabber, a shooter or a machete (like Chicago driver died from). You have to follow your instinct, have situational awareness, common sense and street smarts.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Good ratings won’t prevent you from getting a car jacker, a stabber, a shooter or a machete (like Chicago driver died from). You have to follow your instinct, have situational awareness, common sense and street smarts.


Worst part… if his pax carjacks him, he would come here complaining how his pax never tipped him… lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Good ratings won’t prevent you from getting a car jacker, a stabber, a shooter or a machete (like Chicago driver died from). You have to follow your instinct, have situational awareness, common sense and street smarts.


And you don't i already know ???? Lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Placed on ignore


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Placed on ignore


You have placed every one in this thread on ignore…? 😑


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You have placed every one in this thread on ignore…? 😑


Who is he even saying he placed on ignore lol? Like he should mention who. Me? Who?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You have placed every one in this thread on ignore…? 😑


The op, every time I open one of his trends it's like a waste of time form my life I can never get back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Worst part… if his pax carjacks him, he would come here complaining how his pax never tipped him… lol


No I think he’d put out a spell on him. 

I hope he or other drivers don’t have to experience that. That’s gotta be scary as hell especially if numerous pax at the sane time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> And you don't i already know ???? Lol


Yes I do. You’re attempt to cut me down won’t work. And it’s not funny!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Yes I do. You’re attempt to cut me down won’t work. And it’s not funny!


I got tha protections up. Ask @New2This about it


----------

